# who uses kimber and Springfield



## don_E85 (Apr 25, 2007)

i was just wondering what law enforcment and what millitary uses kimber 1911 or Springfield 1911. and does any one use colt anymore?

i herd that the LAPD uses kimber and FBI SWAT uses springfield. any one know any others?


----------

